# V-CUBE-2 AT LIGHTAKE!



## Jedi5412 (Apr 27, 2011)

Just saw V-cubes available at lightake today with free Shipping  
V-Cube 2 Black http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.41349~C.12332011TXFCIVEFR!

Out of stock removed from lightake

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b6GragiZek&feature=channel_video_title

Review on the V-cube white


----------



## emolover (Apr 27, 2011)

I would recommend anybody who clicks this thread to not buy the V-cube 2 as a speed solving cube. It is just not good, its slow the screws are too tall. Get a GhostHand or LanLan.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 27, 2011)

It's 8 dollars more, is that more than the shipping?


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 27, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> It's 8 dollars more, is that more than the shipping?


 
I was going to buy one from their store but the shipping was about $30 to NZ so


----------



## gbcuber (Apr 27, 2011)

If you want it then just order from speedcubeshop.com, it's there now too


----------



## JustinJ (Apr 27, 2011)

emolover said:


> I would recommend anybody who clicks this thread to not buy the V-cube 2 as a speed solving cube. It is just not good, its slow the screws are too tall. Get a GhostHand or LanLan.


 
I whole-heartedly disagree.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 27, 2011)

gbcuber said:


> If you want it then just order from speedcubeshop.com, it's there now too


 
Its $19.99 + Shipping


----------



## emolover (Apr 27, 2011)

JustinJ said:


> I whole-heartedly disagree.


 
Mabey I just got a bad one.


----------



## D4vd (Apr 27, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> Just saw V-cubes available at lightake today with free Shipping
> 
> V-Cube 2 Black http://www.lightake.com/detail.do/sku.41349~C.12332011TXFCIVEFR!
> 
> ...


 
Come to the Auckland Autumn Open 2011 and get a 15% discount at lightake ^^


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 27, 2011)

D4vd said:


> Come to the Auckland Autumn Open 2011 and get a 15% discount at lightake ^^


 
Grr I wanted to come


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 28, 2011)

emolover said:


> Mabey I just got a bad one.


 

Yea It seems like every time I order 2 of each of the same cube one is amazing out of box but 1 turns crap (lanlan, ghosthand)


----------



## NSKuber (Apr 28, 2011)

I agree that LanLan turns a bit faster than V-2, but I use V-2 because it's better corner cutting (but in almost all situations LanLan's corner cutting is enough), and I can.... hm... CONTROL it, don't know how to say other way)


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 28, 2011)

Witeden is about the same price (13+shipping which is like 3-5 dollars) and slightly faster shipping, I think.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 28, 2011)

I tried one. It feels pretty freaking fast and sturdy as hell.


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 28, 2011)

The v cube 2 is the best 2x2 out there! It cuts corners and just is better then anything i have ever tried!


----------



## sa11297 (Apr 28, 2011)

i dont think i want a v cube because the price is ridiculous and many of the really fast 2x2ers still prefer their lanlans


----------



## camcuber (Apr 28, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> Its $19.99 + Shipping



Yes because I am instructed to price near the price of V-Cube. Their price with shipping to me is roughly $30


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 28, 2011)

camcuber said:


> Yes because I am instructed to price near the price of V-Cube. Their price with shipping to me is roughly $30


 
Yea true 
I buy from you sometimes instead of lightake because i'm too hasty to wait for free shipping


----------



## camcuber (Apr 28, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> Yea true
> I buy from you sometimes instead of lightake because i'm too hasty to wait for free shipping


 
I know that it isn't as much as you had wanted but I did lower the price to $17.99


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b6GragiZek&feature=channel_video_title

just a review so you know whats its like


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 28, 2011)

Haha thats my review AWESOME!!! and thats funny Cameron i bought it for 19.99 with shipping and the next day u brought it down but thats ok because the compensation would cover priority shipping anyway lol that works!


----------



## Bapao (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah, saw the V-Cube 2x2x2 on Lightake. HKnowstore has them too:

http://hknowstore.com/ItemTable.aspx?netcatname=2x2x2&corpname=nowstore

Was considering getting one but ended up ordering a DaYan 4x4x4 instead...


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 28, 2011)

Use lightake coupon " LIGHTAKEAPRIL "at checkout for 5% discount


----------



## riffz (Apr 29, 2011)

JustinJ said:


> I whole-heartedly disagree.


 
+1. Justin's V2 is probably the best 2x2 I've ever turned.


----------



## EMI (Jun 11, 2011)

i can't find them anymore. Anybody knows why?


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 11, 2011)

EMI said:


> i can't find them anymore. Anybody knows why?


 
Because they're not there anymore. *goes to update my thread*


----------



## Jedi5412 (Jun 11, 2011)

Meh I think I brought the last one XD


----------



## EMI (Jun 12, 2011)

So they're just sold out? Because I don't want to spend all my money into shipping costs...


----------



## Clayy9 (Jun 12, 2011)

EMI said:


> So they're just sold out? Because I don't want to spend all my money into shipping costs...


 
No, they're not even listed anymore.


----------

